

Why The $900 Billion Stimulus Won't Help Design - transburgh
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/cliff-kuang/design-innovation/why-900-billion-stimulus-wont-help-design

======
pj
I don't have a problem with this bill one bit.

There is a time to look good and there is a time to put on the work clothes
and get busy and right now is one of those times.

We've been relishing in our own gluttony for years now, building huge homes,
pimped out SUVs, getting plastic surgery, and wearing designer clothes on
debt.

Now it's time to pay it off without worrying so much about who we are richer
than.

